# ATiTool Underclocking Problem



## Venus_Wong (Mar 9, 2005)

New user with version 0.0.23. How do I use ATiTool to overclock my X800XT PE? Every time I check for max core the GPU slider moves downward. Is that right? Just to see what would happen, I let it run for nearly 15 minutes and it got to a ridiculous level of under 200Mhz with screen flickers out the wazoo. Any ideas?

Adding system specs as this may help. 

ATi X800XT PE 256MB
Windows XP SP2
Athlon XP 3200+
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe w/ 1011 BIOS

Also, I'm using PowerStrip (because of stupid monitor refresh bug w/XP) but I have disabled clock controlls


----------

